# Does anyone actually use their Kindle email address?



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

If so, for what? The only reason I can see using it would be to send pdf's to my Kindle, and I don't see the need for that. I'm just curious to know how people are using this feature.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

i use it for books bought from baen and also for mobi files sent by authors for whom I'm beta-reading.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I send stuff and non Amazon books via wireless with Calibre. Can't remember the last time I used the USB on my Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only thing you CAN use it for is sending files to your Kindle.  And you can't just type up an email and send it -- it won't arrive.  It has to be a file that is attached to the email address, which Amazon will then convert to generic .mobi format. . . or not, if it's a PDF.  You can't send email FROM the Kindle either -- except by slogging through the browser and using a web based client.

But, yeah, I send stuff periodically, when there's something I'm supposed to read and don't want to carry the paper sheets around with me.  Or, for instance, if I should buy a book elsewhere than Amazon, it's a good way to get it to the Kindle easily.  

You do need to be aware that if you don't use the free.kindle.com version of the address, you may incur a charge if the file is sent via 3G.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

And, if you want a pdf file to be converted, you have to put "convert" in the subject line.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I sent my own book that way so I could have Text to Speech read it while I listened for mistakes. I have also sent stories to a Kindle so I can read from it at a bookstore event where authors could read to an audience. I could drag and drop but the wireless is easier.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I use it, mainly to send myself a bunch of recipes I had already saved to my PC.  I also send myself packing lists and itineraries for trips.  As you can tell, I don't have a smartphone or laptop!

I have a friend who uses hers to email her daughter's online homework reading assignments that are posted as PDFs, if they're going to be out & about but the daughter needs to get the homework read.

If you try to send as a direct email instead of attaching the file, amazon sends a very nice email to your regular email address letting you know the issue so you can resend.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I send stuff and non Amazon books via wireless with Calibre. Can't remember the last time I used the USB on my Kindle.


Wow! I never thought to do that! Thanks!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I've used the free.kindle.com email to convert a few PDFs to Amazon's Kindle format, but other than that I haven't used it much.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Just wondering aloud here...

It's interesting that many of you store notes on your Kindle to save yourself from carrying around slips of paper. Wouldn't it be easier and even more convenient to send those items to your smartphones (if you have one)? There are so many apps out there for storing and organizing various documents on phones today - I have an Android and it's my portable filing cabinet! As opposed to my Kindle, my phone is always absolutely positively with me, unlike my Kindle which sometimes doesn't make the cut when I'm out and about. And of course my phone also holds my Kindle app. So... I guess for me it would be redundant and confusing to use my Kindle for documents other than books. But then, all technology seems redundant these days, doesn't it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

For me it's much easier and more convenient to use the Kindle. . .and I do have a Smartphone.

And I pretty much always have my Kindle with me.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have in the past used it to send sermons or scripture readings or something to my kindle and use that instead of paper.  My Dad preaches from his kindle a fair bit and even when he doesn't often sends his sermons to his kindle to have with him so he can go over them if he is waiting in a store for my Mom or something.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

It's one of my favorite Kindle features, and it is mystifying why competitors don't copy it. I use it a lot with a browser extension called 'Send to Kindle' which sends web articles for off-line reading and reference.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Atunah said:


> I send stuff and non Amazon books via wireless with Calibre. Can't remember the last time I used the USB on my Kindle.


Yep, I do just the same.

In this respect it's great, I don't even need to have my Kindle here near the computer when I send books to it.

In fact, sometimes I send a book from Calibre, turn wifi on, and receive not just that book but one I sent several days before and never turned wifi on to receive!


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> I've used the free.kindle.com email to convert a few PDFs to Amazon's Kindle format, but other than that I haven't used it much.


Question - I know that Amazon suggests sending the attachment to (name).free.kindle.com. What should go in the "name" section? Is it the name that I chose as part of my regular kindle email address? Also, if I send a file from my computer to this email address, I will NOT be charged, correct? It's only if I use the regular kindle address? I don't see the difference. Can someone clarify? Thanks!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, the name part of your two email addresses are the same whether it's name @kindle.com or name @free.kindle.com. If you use the free address it will only be sent to you via wi-fi and therefore will be free. If you want to be absolutely certain you don't get charged - in case you forget and use the other address for example - then go to your 'manage your kindle' page and click on 'personal documents settings' and set the maximun charge to zero. It will automatically re route everything to the free address.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Linjeakel, you beat me to it! Well, I've typed it so I'll post it even if it repeats what you said... 

The "(name)" part is the same for your kindle.com address and your free.kindle.com address, and you can check what it is on the "Manage your devices" page of "Manage your Kindle" on the amazon website.

So, if mine were "Morf" (it isn't!) then my addresses would be:

morf(at)kindle.com
morf(at)free.kindle.com

The difference is that the kindle.com address will send via either 3g or wifi, whereas the free address will only send via wifi.

You will *not* be charged to use the free address.

If you want to make sure you don't use the wrong one by accident, there is a "maximum charge limit" setting on the "personal document settings" page, set this to $0.00.


----------



## erikhanberg (Jul 15, 2011)

I use mine a lot. I also set up my email address to be valid on my dad's kindle so I can email stuff to his, which is kind of fun.

There's another interesting service I use it for, Delivereads: http://delivereads.com/ which chooses interesting articles from across the Internet and sends them to my Kindle. I like that service a lot.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Great info! Thanks so much for answering my email address question. This will be a big convenience since always thought it was a pain to start with the usb cable.


----------



## Iowagirl (Jul 17, 2011)

I use mine quite a bit. I e-mail my manuscript to my Kindle to check for formatting. I also sent each draft of the manuscript to my Kindle e-mail and would find it easy to catch editing errors that way - mistakes I'd missed on my computer screen seemed to jump out at me on my Kindle. 

Tracey


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Never used it, or the USB. The tips in these posts are great, very helpful. I only use the Kindle to read and admit to not knowing much of what else it can do - never seem to have time to learn.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Can you email mp3's to your Kindle? 

I only have one file - ambient sounds (waves, etc) - that I listen to when my husband is watching tv while I'm reading. Just got a replacement Kindle and have yet to put the file on it. Would love to do the email trick if possible, LOL!


----------



## hakimast (Jul 23, 2011)

Great advice, thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ctychick said:


> Can you email mp3's to your Kindle?
> 
> I only have one file - ambient sounds (waves, etc) - that I listen to when my husband is watching tv while I'm reading. Just got a replacement Kindle and have yet to put the file on it. Would love to do the email trick if possible, LOL!


I don't think so. . . .I believe you have to transfer it manually via the USB cable.


----------



## indiebookslist (Aug 5, 2011)

I used my Kindle for flashcards (used flashcardexchange.com, and sent them to my Kindle in a pdf while at school). I was always losing the usb cable...so it was more convenient for me just to send the file, and download once I got to an area with wifi.


----------

